# Duckweed No Roots & Hair Algae



## Leafir (Apr 29, 2011)

Hullo again! WOAH! I just noticed the little 'different' baby guppy is GONE! I have 2 male guppies now, and 1 or 2 algae eating shrimp. I haven't seen the shrimp for a long time now until today, as I've been doing a bit of cleaning and algae removal. 

The last while, I've had an algae and snail population bloom. I've been killing off a few snails here and there, and the hair algae is fairly easy to remove. I just use my little net or stick tool that I made to reach in there and snag some. I still haven't seen old One Eye the shrimp, but I have seen the other one, out of hiding after I mucked around with things in there. I don't know if One Eye is dead or still hiding very well. The hair algae has spread from a little clump under a cup, out and around it, and attached lately to a few other places and objects around the 5 gallon tank. I love the hair algae but need to keep it in control.

BTW aside from needing a water change, the Betta is doing fine.. Darrell never took him home. I'm gonna ask him about it and say I'm done waiting weeks n months..

I've got a question for ya. Do Guppies eat duckweed roots? I've noticed since I corralled the duckweed and got rid of alot of it, what remains is now pretty much all rootless! I think the 2 boys r eating the roots! What should I do? Make a corral with a bottom? Grow some duckweed in a seperate container? What would I need to do if I did that? Could it be done in a random container of aquarium water? Or should I just bike to the pet store and get more duckweed with roots? XD Kinda leaning towards growing some in a separate container. And what should I use to remove the spot algae from the glass? That little sponge thing fails! Oh I better go clean that filter and remove a bit more hair algae.. 

Please gimme some info on all this!  thanx!

Leafir 

PS: Minecraft rocks!


----------



## Leafir (Apr 29, 2011)

I guess nobody comes on here much.. Still no reply..


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would just leave the Guppies and the Duckweed alone. I remove algae of some fform from my glass near weekly and never has my sponge failed - get a new one.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

never has any of my wild guppies eaten any of my plants and that includes flouting ones like water hyacinth, I would try growing the Duckweed in a different container then after some good growth I would add it back to the tank just to see if it is the guppies that are eating it.


----------



## Leafir (Apr 29, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> I would just leave the Guppies and the Duckweed alone. I remove algae of some fform from my glass near weekly and never has my sponge failed - get a new one.


If I leave the duckweed alone, I think lt may die off for some reason or another. I wanna make sure it's healthy and doing it's job of cleaning and airating the water. I can go get more DW if I need to though. Just like to see that forest of tiny roots again heheheh.

Your sponge may be working but mine is too small and too soft, it isn't removing the stuff very well. Hopefully they have some better ones at the store.

What do you mean leave them alone? I'm not harrassing the fish I'm just trying to make sure everything keeps going well. The fish seem quite happy 

Thanx for the opinion tho..


----------

